# Studs warped, and drywall does not fall on center of stud. What do I do?



## teich1tw (Sep 17, 2020)

I am in the planning stage of drywalling my garage. The ceiling rafter studs are warped along the length of them. If I hang a sheet of drywall, the ends do not fall directly on center of the stud along the length. 

1. Brace between the studs and try to force them back to center?
or
2. Cut the drywall on center of stud
or 
3. Option you suggest that I am not aware of.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

use a few metal studs, laid flat... cheap, quick, effective.


----------



## teich1tw (Sep 17, 2020)

So when you say laid flat, it will be screwed to the bottom of the stud and not the side? like this? |STUD|


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

exactly... the metal is thin.. it should not cause a visible 'hump'. have had to use this in older framed homes. or, you could break in between studs and use trim tex buttboards. no problem.. good luck.


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

*warped stud*

Just tack some 2x4's on to the side of the joist the drywall falls short on. Basically you will have a double joist 3"'s to screw to. You can use scrap 2x4's you have laying around no need to buy new


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

Hat track.


----------

